# IUI - NHS?



## agamemnon (Dec 13, 2005)

Hello, Does anyone know whether or not you can get IUI on the NHS??


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I think it depends in which area you live in...... we can have IUI on the NHS, as far as I know, but not IVF, but the waiting list for the NHS is approx 14-18 months for Portsmouth.

If you contact your local PCT they should be able to tell you.


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

In Brighton you can have up to 6 goes on the NHS if you fit the criteria. Only prob is that the first 4 are unassisted and the last two they'lll give you drugs for. I'm currently on the 2ww of Go no 2, so keep everything crossed for me!

Good luck and    

xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

We live in Southampton, Hampshire and IUI is not available on the NHS and you only get 1 attempt at ivf on NHS in our area.  IUI was the tx we needed so we had to fund it all ourselves and go privately.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

In my Health authority you get 3 tries on the NHS but waiting list is very long - it might be worth checking out your health authority to see what their policy is.


----------



## Dancer p (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi,

In my area you can have 6 gos at iui if you qualify and don't have a child. If you already have a child they will give you 3 if you qualify (ie, need tx). My area is a bit odd though as i live in leicestershire and attend a derby hospital (can attend notts and leicester as well). so i don't know if it is derby that have set the limits or if it is leicestershire.

The waiting list is 9 months after all tests completed.

take care

Philippa


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

I'm in Suffolk and we get 4 IUI's paid for if you need that line of tx waiting list is about 3months. We can hae one full funded IVF but waiting list is 3years!

It is a postcode lottery and you can download NHS NICE guidelines to find out more or contact your local PCT to see if funding will be available soon or what funding is on offer etc or contact the hospital in question.

Good luck and hope you get the tx you need.

Charlie xx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi,

I live near Glasgow and at the moment we are allowed four assisted iui on NHS. Our waiting time was around 18 months to start treatment. I think it all depends on where you live and what funding your local hospital has.

syd xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

HI
I live in south wales and we get 3 goes with IUI funded on the NHS, we waited approx 2 months to see the consultant after referral, and then another 6 waiting for treatment, it only took that long as they found out that I had low rubella immunity, and then had to have that and wait again to see if it had worked.  So really the waiting time would have been less if I hadn't been so difficult.
We also get to have IVF on the NHS, don't know how many goes, but I do know that they have strict criteria and the waiting list is long.

I think it all depends on which area of the country you live in and the funding issues that your NHS trust has.

Hope this helps and good luck

Claire


----------

